# Disabling eRp in BIOS



## NatiqG13 (Apr 17, 2018)

I recently bought an Acer laptop and lately, I've noticed that after shutting it down, my mouse stays on. I've heard that if I disabled eRp, it would fix this problem. However, are there any issues that comes along with disabling eRp? Also, could I simply just buy a mouse that has the ability to switch its lights on and off rather than do this?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2651257/exaclty-erp-bios.html


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If your system is truly OFF, then the mouse can not be active.

Are you sure that you are not going into hibernation, sleep or suspend mode, even then the mouse should not be active?

System spec's would also be helpful?


----------

